# milano ep3



## bigd89 (Nov 26, 2009)

hi all, ive recently bought a milano red ep3 which ive wanted for ages only problem is when i drove into a garage near me the panels looked faded, i couldnt understand it really as the car looked fine but now ive spotted it i need it sorted , so far everywhere ive read on forums theres no solution other than a respray  would it help if i had it detailed and how much would it cost roughly? oh and Smudge done my mums leon a while back top job :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, a full detail with Glossmax would be around £200


----------



## bigd89 (Nov 26, 2009)

would that include the wheels and interior?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

not before the respray would be a waste of money , but certainly after as most likely it will come back full of buffer trails and all sorts


----------



## bigd89 (Nov 26, 2009)

im hoping it doesnt need a respray just looking at my options really im hoping with a good detail it will look alot better


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ah sorry my mistake , just depends on how bad it is , get it assessed first then make your mind up


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Bigd89,

Milano Red fades under the clearcoat so unfortunately you can't get at the fading. Also, the problem looks particularly bad under forecourt lighting!

A good polish and wax though - even if it doesn't address the fading - will improve the looks of your car.

Good luck with whatever route you go down. :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

What's your location my friend? Cool car btw.


----------



## bigd89 (Nov 26, 2009)

pontypool mate 5mins from newport :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Glossmax would be more than welcome to have a look at it if you like?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

james will be the nearest to you , Ti22 services , he is a suporter on here so look him up ,


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello! did someone call?

More than happy to take a look (i'm just down the road from you), I'll have the kettle on and we can talk through your options with no obligations if you want.

If you wanted to go ahead I've got a few slots left to get her looking great for christmas.

James.


----------



## bigd89 (Nov 26, 2009)

slight problem i changed the discs today and the front left disc was seized gutted so i need to splash out on more stuff first but i shall pop down to see what you think at some point and if you can sort it then probably have it done after christmas :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate! Time for a new caliper then?

Feel free to pop in for a cuppa whenever you're passing, always happy to talk cars for a bit! 

James


----------



## bigd89 (Nov 26, 2009)

cheers mate :thumb:


----------

